# Broccoli head discoloration



## hengal

Hi all! I picked my very first ever broccoli heads last night. They are nice size heads, not to huge, not too small. However, the little "buds" or flowerets on some seem to be brown. They are not mushy or anything, stll pretty tight, but a little brown. Now, honestly, if I saw broccoli like this in the store I wouldn't buy it. But since its my first time growing it I need to know what it could be from. It looks just fine otherwise. I brought it in and soaked it in cold water for a while, then put it in the fridge.

There are probably 6 more heads out there that look ready to pick but those heads are really discolored. Some very light greenish yellow and some heavier brown color also. I didn't pick those. I don't know what causes this. We have gotten PLENTY of rain lately and the temps have been normal to cool for us.

Any ideas?? Thank you!


----------



## hengal




----------



## turtlehead

I've only grown broccoli three years now so I really dont' know much about it. The lighter coloring in the heads usually means I've waited too long to harvest and they're getting ready to bolt. That's assuming the leaves are still a nice rich green, of course.

Mine had brown in the heads this year and as long as it was very minimal, we ate it. *I* noticed it but nobody else in the family did, and it tasted fine.

This year was kind of crazy. I had broccoli trying to rot and bolt at the same time. We got enough to eat fresh but not enough to freeze, and I planted a dozen plants.


----------



## EasyDay

Like turtlehead, ours tried to bolt too soon. The weather got too warm too fast here. Had the same problem with cauliflower. I'll put some more in for a fall crop. They like cooler weather.

Hengal, the occasional brown spots I just skim off with a knife. But it sounds like you have a lot of brown. :shrug: If the brown doesn't run deep, I'd skim over it with a knife. Could it be something in the soil causing this? As I said, :shrug: .


----------



## christij

I was told that washing the brocolli makes it degrade faster and that it was better to take it straight from the garden and chill it. Now that I don't wash the broc before using it I don't have browning on the ones in the fridge. 

I haven't had problems with browning out of the garden though....


----------



## hengal

Thanks very much for all your replies. The browning isn't too deep at all, just looks to be on the very top (and not all of it) but I noticed it. I did read that sometimes a mineral deficiency in the soil (boron) can cause some browning. I didn't know about the no washing thing. Guess I'll have to see what it looks like in the fridge. This is my first time growing it so it was kind of trial and error anyway. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Missy M

I'm envious of you. I planted broccoli and all I have are plants, no heads at all.


----------



## MaineFarmMom

It's hot and dangerously dry here. My broccoli florets are turning brown so I cut them.


----------

